# Not one of the best days, but improved



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our daughter had an "episode" in the supermarket this afternoon 

The side of her face dropped and she felt dizzy and unwell 

She's a nurse and fortunately a colleague witnessed it and called an ambulance immediately, her manager went immediately to the hospital to be with her in A and E 

They now think it may be related to a medication she's on which has caused her migraines 

But they have admitted her to do scans tomorrow , to rule out stroke or infarction 

Albert took young Albert up to visit his mum, my mobility isn't that good at the moment and it's a two visitor rule, so chatted on the phone with her

She's fine , just needed conference pears and doughnut peaches , she's addicted to them 

I'm relieved they are carrying out full tests to check her out 

Who would have kids ?

Sandra


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Best wishes that tomorrow's tests and scan results bring good news and your daughter is soon feeling a lot better.
And good wishes to you too, so sorry you're having mobility problems, hope you're getting lots of help.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi Sandra

Sorry to hear that. As you say, "who would have kids". But we do and we always do care.

Think your normal positive self and be assured that she is being well attended to.

Kind regards and our thoughts with you and all yours.

Peter


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What a worry, hope all goes well.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Seems to be ok Jan 

She had been put on a hormone tablet to curb excessive constant bleeding

Has complained of migraines since then 

The hospital seem to think there may be a connection 

But they are checking everything 

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your daughter Sandra,I hope all goes
well with the scan tomorrow.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh dear. Hope all goes well. Sending hugs all round.


Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We forget

She's almost fifty

But still a kid to me 

Young Albert has decided to stay home alone with his hound , he's been here today working for an hourly rate, we pay him £6 an hour but don't overwork him, and I think we pay him for time on his phone as well :grin2:

He's pretty much glued to it, would require surgical intervention to separate him >

But he works and earns his way ....sort of 

And to be fair we would give it to him but feel he should put some effort in 

And he enjoys working with his grandad

When he was helping with the hedges he insisted he went up the ladders, not that high but he doesn't like heights 

If you can do it grandad when your nearly 80 I can >, alberts 73 and wasn't impressed :grin2:

Tomorrow he will be back

Moving potted plants to where they can be easy to water whilst we are away 

Feeling much easier tonight , it was prob due to the medication, that his mum had a "turn" 

She seems ok tonight 

And they are checking everything 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad to hear the tests are coming back ok. Also glad that you have young Albert around to help you out and distract you.


On the subject of your mobility, Sandra - Chris went for acupuncture on his knees at the physiotherapy clinic last Friday. He has found it very helpful. He says the "old" pain has gone away but there is a new one. We are hoping that when he tells the physio about the "new" pain, which was probably there all along but just masked by the "old" pain, she will have a solution. Very excited for him  


What with the Clinical Pilates, giving him relief for back pain he has had for nearly fifty years, and now the acupuncture helping his knees there will be no stopping him! Will he now want to "run" off with a young blond bimbo?


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Pat, please tell Chris, sorry I'm spoken for! lol, vl, vvvvl! Always glad to hear when someone's pain improves! 

SANDRA, my thoughts are with you, your daughter, Albert and young Albert. Such a worry for you. Hope the results are quick and simply fixed. Sounds like 'the big snip' may be a better fix. But you both know the ropes. How are the feet doing? Let me know when you cross -- the channel that is -- not the American euphemism! You might find that difficult although I believe it is possible! Lotsaluv!! from Le Bouveret on the south shore of Lac Leman. (ACSI Rive Bleue). Lovely weather here.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Will do viv,
You soak up that sunshine but leave some for us 

August has been a bit iffy, but I think it mostly is these past years

As soon as the kids finish for the summer the weather seems to turn 

They are keeping Julie in another night, she says she feels fine but they are waiting for some results or more tests, at least they are checking everything which is good 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Keeping fingers crossed that Julie will be fine. I'm checking in for news. Please give her my best get well soon hug and one for the Alberts, both of 'em.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

She still feels well

But they are waiting results

Didn't think about it but they need to clear her for driving a car

She needs to drive ,she's a community nurse 

Child care specialist, safeguarding vulnerable kids 

Hopefully she will stil be safeguarding them

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

HermanHymer said:


> Keeping fingers crossed that Julie will be fine. I'm checking in for news. Please give her my best get well soon hug and one for the Alberts, both of 'em.


Get lost you blond bombshell

You already had young Albert in hand cooking curry

I've whispered in shadows ear

But it seems he liked you too

He just Yawned

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Julie's episode Sandra. 

Hopefully they'll get to the bottom of the problem and she'll be up and about in no time. 

She's certainly in the best place.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

She's home

The consultant admonished the registrar

Who seemed to want to record possible infarc 

Nothing he said should hold up that

CT scan Doppler 

Clear, it seems to be an excessive migraine 

And I clear her to drive 

And nothing further than that should be recorded 

She's tired, but hospitals do that, you don't sleep well

And her iron is low, due to excissive blood loss 

But thankfully 

She's ok

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad to hear that she is well enough for discharge. Hopefully she now can get some proper rest away from the hospital environment.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

And young Albert had rubbish GSSE results

Not as bad as we thought

But enough to get him the course he wanted at college 

He's bright intelligent but belligerent

A free thinker, not like the rest of us

Cares nothing for academic achievements 

Great it's time we had rebel in our midst 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The results just came out

And obviously Julie was concerned 

Don't be I said 

He will be fine 

He is a bit special

Ask hermin hymer, she met and knows the 6 ft 3 kid

He's gentle and thoughtful 

But he doesn't necessarily agree with our take on life

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Great news that Julie is ok Sandra.And good luck to Albert jr with his course.:smile2:
All looking good,and I hope you have everything ready for your upcoming trip!:smile2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Glad to hear Julie's better and nothing lasting. 

I think I was a bit of a headache when I was a teenager. (I still dont fit the mould and have driven some people to distraction over the years).

Sandra is right to have faith in Albert. He's a great kid and he'll grow up when it suits him. I too have lots of time for him.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

He is Viv 

We are a family of achievers, well academically

He has said no 

It's not the way he wants to go 

It's not the way Albert wanted to go either but it turns out he did in the end 

It was always the way I wanted to go,because I thought I didn't have a chance unless I did

So I fought for a degree and masters 

And realised it didn't really matter once I'd achieved it 

I'm just me regardless of a degree and masters

And I admire this kid who says he doesn't need any of that

Whilst surrounded by a family cousins etc who do feel it's important

Once upon a time in children's homes they tried to make me conform
They never managed it 

And here I have a kid who like me isn't going to conform 

Go for it I say

And unlike me

You have me behind you watching your back 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Let's not forget a 16 year old boy hasn't even begun to grow up.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hopefully at 6 3 inches he's nearly finished growing up Viv 

But I know exactly what you mean

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

He's like a leggy plant, all his energy has gone into growing taller, not smarter. It will come and one day you'll look back and say how we worried about him - all for nothing. Look what he's turned out to be!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

His results were bad Viv 

According to this family

But he is in on his course 

And that could well be the making of him 

Sandra


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

On Sunday our minister prayed that the young folk, whatever their results, good or less than they'd hoped for, would know that they are not defined by a piece of paper.

I thought that was a good way to put it.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Peter did you stay my lovely ?
I do so hope you did 
Sandra


----------

